# جامعة الزقازيق > التعليم المفتوح > الفرقة الثانية >  صور الركن المادي للجريمة

## وكيل نيابة salah

عناصر الركن المادي

الأول : الجرائم التامة :

يقوم الركن المادي في الجريمة التامة على ثلاثة عناصر هي : السلوك الإجرامي والنتيجة الضارة وعلاقة السببية بين السلوك والنتيجة0

أولا - السلوك الإجرامي :

ماهيته : 

السلوك  الإجرامي هو النشاط الإرادي الخارجي الذي يصدر عن الجاني ليحقق النتيجة  الإجرامية التي يعاقب عليها القانون0 فالجريمة تبدأ بفكرة في ذهن الجاني قد  يصرف النظر عنها وقد يصمم على تنفيذها، والمشروع الجنائي لا يعاقب على  النوايا الآثمة والمقاصد الشريرة مالم تخرج الى حيز الوجود في شكل سلوك  مادي ملموس0 بل ان المشرع الجنائي لا يعاقب على الأفعال التي تعد من قبيل  الأعمال التحضيرية وهي الأعمال المادية التي يباشرها الجاني استعدادا  لتنفيذ الجريمة كإعداد الجاني السلاح الذي ينوي استخدامه في الجريمة0 ويرجع  عدم العقاب على الأعمال التحضيرية لكونها لا تشكل خطرا يهدد المجتمع  ولتشجيع الفاعل على العدول عن تنفيذ مشروعه الاجرامي0
واستثناء قد يرى  المشرع تجريم بعض صور التصميم على الجريمة والتحضير لها ، من ذلك : جريمة  محاولة قلب نظام الحكم في الدولة (م 174 و 189 ع0 إ) وجريمة تكوين عصابة  لمهاجمة طائفة من السكان او مقاومة رجال السلطة العامة في تنفيذ القوانين  (م 186 ع0إ) ، فالمشرع يعاقب على هذه الجرائم باعتبارها جرائم مستقلة قائمة  بذاتها لا بوصفها مرحلة في الجريمة المراد ارتكابها0

صور السلوك الإجرامي : 

ان  السلوك الإجرامي قد يكون في صورة ارتكاب فعل يحظره القانون وهو الأمر في  الجرائم الإيجابية، وقد يكون في صورة عدم القيام بفعل يأمر به القانون وهو  الأمر في الجرائم السلبية0

الفعل الإيجابي : 

هو  كل حركة عضوية إرادية تصدر من الجاني ليتوصل بها الى ارتكاب جريمته، وهذه  الحركة قد يؤديها بيده او ساقه او فمه او غير ذلك من أعضاء جسمه0 ويستوي في  نظر القانون ان تقع هذه الحركة العضوية بأية كيفية او باستخدام اداة  تنفذها او دون استخدام اية اداة، فمثلا القتل قد يقع بوسيلة قاتلة بطبيعتها  كسلاح ناري، وقد يقع بوسيلة غير قاتلة بطبيعتها ولكن تؤدي الى إحداث  الوفاة بحسب قصد الجاني منها وطريقة استخدامه لها كركل المجني عليه في مقتل  ، بل ان القتل قد يقع حتى ولو لم يلامس الجاني جسم المجني عليه مباشرة كأن  يضع له في فراشه ثعبانا ساما0 غير ان الحركات العضوية لا تكفي في الفعل  لكي يكتسب قيمته الجنائية بل يلزم توافر عنصر اخر نفسي يتمثل في الإرادة  التي تسبب الحركة العضوية، فإذا صدرت الحركة العضوية بغير قوة الإرادة  فإنها حركة آلية لا تنسب الى صاحبها، فإذا أصيب شخص بإغماء مفاجئ فسقط على  طفل فأصابه بجراح فان فعل الإصابة لا يسند اليه بل الى قوة الجاذبية  الارضية0
والأصل ان المشرع لا يعتد بوسائل السلوك الإجرامي ولا بزمانه ولا مكانه الا انه استثناء قد يأخذ المشرع هذه الامور في الاعتبار.
فقد  يشترط المشرع لقيام بعض الجرائم ان يكون وقوعها بوسائل معينة فمثلا يلزم  استعمال النار في تخريب الأموال الثابتة او المنقولة (م 304 عقوبات اتحادي)  واستخدام الطرق الاحتيالية في النصب (م 399 ع0 إ)0
وقد يعتبر المشرع  الزمن الذي يرتكب فيه الفعل عنصرا يدخل في تكوين الجريمة مثل الإخلال  العمدي بتنفيذ كل الالتزامات التي يفرضها عقد مقاولة او نقل او توريد او  أشغال عامة مرتبط بها شخص مع الحكومة لحاجات القوات المسلحة فلا تعد جريمة  الا اذا وقعت زمن الحرب (م 164/1 ع0 إ)0
أما عن مكان السلوك الإجرامي  فقد يعتبره المشرع عنصرا يدخل في تكوين الجريمة كالسب والقذف العلني إذ  يستلزم وقوعها في مكان علني (م 372 ع0 إ)0
الامتناع (الشكل السلبي للسلوك) :
الامتناع  هو إحجام الجاني عن القيام بعمل إيجابي يفرضه عليه القانون في ظروف معينة  وعلى ذلك فان الامتناع يقوم بتوافر عناصر ثلاثة هي :
الإحجام عن أداء  عمل إيجابي : لا يتألف الركن المادي في جرائم الامتناع من مجرد إحجام  الجاني مجردا وإنما من ذلك الامتناع الذي يترك فيه الجاني أداء عمل معين  يلزمه القانون بالقيام به ، ففي مقام التجريم يستوي لدى المشرع ان يقع  اعتداء على الحق او المصلحة المحمية بارتكاب الفعل المجرم او بالتخلي عن  أداء العمل الواجب، مثال ذلك امتناع الشاهد عن الإدلاء بشهادته أمام القاضي  (م 261 ع0 إ)0

وجود واجب يفرضه القانون :

 ان الامتناع المؤثم في قانون العقوبات هو ذلك الذي يرتب عليه المشرع  الجنائي آثارا جنائية ، فإذا لم يكن هناك واجب قانوني يفرضه قانون العقوبات  فلا جريمة في حق من أحجم عن الفعل، كمن يشاهد طفلا يعبث بأسلاك كهربائية  عارية فلا يحذره حتى يصعقه التيار فيقتله0

الصفة الإرادية للامتناع :  مصدر الامتناع الإرادة والصفة الإرادية في الامتناع لا تقتصر على توجيه  الإرادة الى عدم القيام بالالتزام الذي يفرضه القانون بل تنصرف الى عدم  توجيهها للقيام به مع القدرة على ذلك، لان الإرادة تتطلب القدرة على  التنفيذ حيث لا تكليف بمستحيل0

ثانيا - النتيجة :

تردد الفقه الجنائي بين مدلولين للنتيجة : مدلول مادي وآخر قانوني0
1-  المفهوم المادي للنتيجة : هي عبارة عن التغيير الذي يحدث في العالم  الخارجي كأثر للسلوك الإجرامي، فإذا ترتب على الجريمة عدة آثار مادية في  العالم الخارجي فان المشرع لا يعتد الا بأثر واحد يشترط تحققه لتمام  الجريمة وهذا هو المقصود بالنتيجة.
فمن يرتكب فتلا يحدث اثر يتمثل في  وفاة إنسان حي 0 ولا يلزم ان تتوافر النتيجة بمدلولها المادي في كل الجرائم  حيث توجد طائفة من الجرائم يكفي لقيامها حدوث السلوك الإجرامي ، ولذلك  تنقسم الجرائم الى :
جرائم ذات النتائج : هي الجرائم التي ينطوي ركنها المادي على نتيجة معينة مثل القتل0
جرائم شكلية : هي جرائم السلوك المجرد وتتميز بانعدام النتيجة فيها مثل جرائم إحراز وحمل السلاح دون ترخيص0

ثانيا : المفهوم القانوني للنتيجة :

 هي الاعتداء على المصلحة التي يحميها القانون سواء أدى هذا الاعتداء الى  الإضرار بالمصلحة المعتدى عليها او تهديدها بالخطر0 فالنتيجة في القتل هي  الاعتداء على حق الإنسان في الحياة ، وفي السرقة هي الاعتداء على حق  الملكية والحيازة0 والنتيجة بهذا المفهوم ليست ضررا ماديا ينجم عن سلوك  إجرامي وإنما عبارة عن ضرر معنوي يقع على حق يحميه القانون، ويترتب على ذلك  ان لكل جريمة نتيجة، غاية الأمر ان هناك جرائم تكون لنتائجها مظهر ملموس  كما هو الحال في القتل، وجرائم ليس لها مظهر ملموس ولكنها تمثل ضررا معنويا  يقع على مصلحة يحميها القانون مثل جريمة امتناع الشاهد عن الحضور وأداء  الشهادة التي تتمثل النتيجة فيها في اعتداء الفاعل على حق المجتمع في  الاستعانة بفرد من أفراده في كشف الحقيقة0 
ولذلك قسم الفقه الجرائم وفقا للمفهوم القانوني للنتيجة الى جرائم ضرر وجرائم خطر :

جرائم الضرر : هي التي تتمثل النتيجة فيها في تحقق ضرر فعلي على المصلحة التي أراد المشرع حمايتها0
جرائم  الخطر : النتيجة فيها تتمثل في مجرد خطر يهدد المصلحة التي يحميها  القانون، فهذا الجرائم تستهدف حماية المصلحة من احتمال التعرض للخطر دون  استلزام الإضرار الفعلي0

ثالثا - علاقة السببية :

لا  يثير بحث العلاقة السببية اية صعوبة اذا كان سلوك الجاني هو العامل الوحيد  الذي أدى الى النتيجة المعاقب عليها كمن يطلق عيارا ناريا على اخر فيقتله ،  فيكفي لقيام السببية إسناد الفعل الى الجاني 0 الا انه غالبا ما تنضم الى  فعل الجاني عوامل متعددة اخرى مستقلة عنه فتشترك معه في إحداث النتيجة  الإجرامية، وتختلف العوامل التي تتضافر في إحداث النتيجة الإجرامية فمنها  ما هو سابق على السلوك الإجرامي كأن يتم الاعتداء على شخص مصاب بمرض القلب  مما يساعد على وفاته، ومنها ما يكون معاصرا كأن يطعن الجاني المجني عليه  بسكين في ذات اللحظة التي يطلق فيها عليه اخر النار فيقتله، ومنها ما يكون  لاحقا على السلوك الإجرامي كأن يطلق شخص النار على المجني عليه فيصيبه ولكن  المصاب يهمل في العناية بإصابته مما يؤدي الى وفاته0
فهل تظل علاقة  السببية قائمة بين فعل الجاني والنتيجة الإجرامية على الرغم من تدخل عوامل  اخرى؟ للإجابة على هذا التساؤل وجدت عدة نظريات في علاقة السببية .


أولا - نظريات السببية :

1- نظرية تعادل الأسباب :

 ان جميع العوامل التي تساهم في إحداث النتيجة الإجرامية تعتبر عوامل  متكافئة متعادلة، فكل واحد يعتبر سببا في إحداث النتيجة التي لولاه لما  كانت لتقع وبغض النظر عن قيمة كل سبب منفردا0 فعلاقة السببية بين سلوك  الجاني والنتيجة تعتبر قائمة ما دام سلوكه أحد العوامل اللازمة لتحقيقها  بالإضافة الى الأسباب الأخرى التي ساهمت معه، فسلوك الجاني هو السبب الأول  الذي أدى الى سير الامور على النحو الذي انتهت اليه ولولاه لبقيت العوامل  الأخرى عاجزة عن تحقيق النتيجة0 فلو طعن شخص اخر فأصابه ونقل الى المستشفى  وهناك شب حريق أدى الى موته حرقا ، تنسب الوفاة الى سلوك الجاني لانه هو  السلوك الأول الذي أدى الى سير الامور على الوجه الذي انتهت اليه0
أما اذا كان انتفاء سلوك الجاني لم يكن ليؤثر على تحقيق النتيجة فان رابطة السببية لا تقوم بين سلوكه والنتيجة التي تحققت0
وقد انتقدت نظرية تعادل الأسباب على النحو التالي :
أنها  غير منطقية لأنها تؤدي الى توسع غير مقبول في علاقة السببية إذ تحمل  الجاني نتائج العوامل الأخرى التي ساهمت مع فعله في إحداث النتيجة0
أنها  تناقض نفسها حيث أنها تقر ان الأسباب كلها متعادلة في إحداث النتيجة ثم  تعود وتختار نشاط الجاني وحده لتلقي عليه وحده مسئولية النتيجة0

2- نظرية السبب الأقوى او الفعال :

 يسأل الجاني عن النتيجة متى كان نشاطه هو السبب الفعال او الأقوى في  حدوثها، أما العوامل الأخرى التي ساعدت في إحداث النتيجة تعتبر ظروفا لا  أسبابا لان فعل الجاني كان كافيا لوحده لإحداث النتيجة، فإذا قام بالدور  الفعال عامل اخر سابق على فعل الجاني او لاحق عليه فان هذا العامل يعتبر  سببا لوفاة المجني عليه ، ويعد فعل الجاني مجرد ظرف0 ولذلك فان السببية  تتطلب ارتباطا ماديا ومباشرا بين الفعل والنتيجة0
اخذ على هذه النظرية  أنها وضعت معيارا غامضا يحتاج الى تحديد فمتى يعتبر فعل الجاني عاملا فعالا  او أساسيا - كما أنها تضيق من نطاق السببية وبالتالي المسئولية الجنائية0

3- نظرية السببية الملائمة :

 لا يعتبر نشاط الجاني سببا لوقوع نتيجة إجرامية معينة الا اذا تبين ان هذا  النشاط صالح لإحداث تلك النتيجة وفقا للسير العادي للامور0 فيعتبر نشاط  الجاني سببا في النتيجة ولو ساهمت معه في إحداثها عوامل اخرى ما دامت هذه  العوامل متوقعة ومألوفة0
أما اذا تضافر مع نشاط الجاني في إحداث النتيجة  عامل شاذ غير متوقع فانه ينفي رابطة السببية بين الوفاة وبين نشاط الجاني،  ويسأل عن شروع في القتل اذا توافر لديه القصد0 ويقاس التوقع بمعيار موضوعي  هو ما يتوقعه الشخص العادي اذا وجد في مثل ظروف الجاني0 ومن أمثلة العوامل  المتوقعة المألوفة التي لا تقطع علاقة السببية ان يهمل المجني عليه في  علاج نفسه إهمالا ينتظر عادة ممن كان في مثل ظروفه وبيئته ، او ان يخطئ  الطبيب المعالج خطأ يسيرا في علاجه0 ويعد من قبيل العوامل الشاذة غير  المألوفة التي تقطع علاقة السببية ان يتعمد المجني عليه عدم معالجة نفسه  بقصد تسويء مركز المتهم، وخطأ الطبيب في علاج المجني عليه خطأ جسيما0

ثانيا - بيان السببية في الحكم :

لما  كانت محكمة الموضوع ملزمة ببيان الواقعة في الحكم فانه يجب تضمين الحكم  توافر علاقة السببية بين فعل الجاني والنتيجة فإذا خلا الحكم من بيان رابطة  السببية فانه يكون مشوبا بالقصور في التسبيب متعينا نقضه0 ويعد الدفع  بانتقاء علاقة السببية دفعا جوهريا يجب في حالة رفضه ان ترد عليه المحكمة  بما يفنده والا كان حكمها قاصرا0 ويقدر قاضي الموضوع من وقائع الدعوى توافر  علاقة السببية من عدمه ولا رقابة لمحكمة النقض في ذلك الا من حيث فصله في  ان أمرا معينا يصلح قانونا لان يكون سببا لنتيجة معينة او لا يصلح

----------


## مركز تدريب جلف

مشككوووووووور الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## عرفة الصعيدى

*لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له ,له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو رب العرش العظيم*

----------


## sayedseed

احسنت موضوع رائع 
بالتوفيق

----------

